# Turning Alabaster



## MartinPens (May 4, 2011)

I have a 6.5 lb block of white Alibaster with some pink in it. It is basically 8 x 2 x 4 (removing the wings).

After reading about all it takes to turn one of these and get the grit out of everything, I'm not sure I'm up for it.

Any suggestions of someone whom I could send the block to and maybe get a round blank in return? 

If you have worked with Alabaster, is this block figured enough (in your opinion) to even bother with? There is probably much nicer stuff out there. I may end up giving it away.

Martin


----------



## brookswife803 (May 4, 2011)

Well of you're just giving it away I would be happy to take it off your hands and give it a go.  I think its quite nice but then again I know nothing about alabaster so my opinion probably isn't worth much.


----------



## greenmtnguy (May 4, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## DurocShark (May 4, 2011)

I love alabaster. Soapstone too.

If you want to sell some let me know. Otherwise...

I never did anything special to turn it. I wore a face shield and had to sharpen my tools fairly frequently. A dust collector or a fan blowing across your lathe with any doors and windows open are absolutely necessary.


----------



## Finatic (May 4, 2011)

A friend of mine uses a core drill to cut a 4" core from a piece, then turns the core to a goblet. 
If you need that cored, check out  http://nmstonesupply.com/, they may be able to help you and are not too far away.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 4, 2011)

I have a chunk of alabaster and I plan to cut into blanks on the band saw, using an older blade.  Then turn it on the lathe with my Woodchuck Pro, like I did soapstone.  Maybe a little slower and lighter cuts.


----------



## Finatic (May 5, 2011)

I tried all of my tools when I turned the pens and found that a gouge, scraper and skew all worked extremely well. I did'nt want to dull the carbides. Very light cuts worked well for me. I found the most important part was epoxy or gorilla glue, clean the inside of the blank with a q tip or something, I used it with alcohol, and let it dry, then I swabbed the entire inside of the blank with gorilla glue and slid the tube in. It's drying now, but I expect it to do a far better job for me when turning. My last one fractured by itself and a chunk fell off the pen. Checking it I found no adhesive on that portion. I got sloppy and paid the price.
Good luck with yours, I'll be waiting to see your work.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 5, 2011)

Finatic said:


> I tried all of my tools when I turned the pens and found that a gouge, scraper and skew all worked extremely well. I did'nt want to dull the carbides. Very light cuts worked well for me. I found the most important part was epoxy or gorilla glue, clean the inside of the blank with a q tip or something, I used it with alcohol, and let it dry, then I swabbed the entire inside of the blank with gorilla glue and slid the tube in. It's drying now, but I expect it to do a far better job for me when turning. My last one fractured by itself and a chunk fell off the pen. Checking it I found no adhesive on that portion. I got sloppy and paid the price.
> Good luck with yours, I'll be waiting to see your work.



Working with soapstone I  have had chunks fall out and was able to just glue them back in with CA glue.  There are lots of cracks in this kind of stone so it happens and because of the cracks a glued in piece is not noticeable.


By the way, that looks like a pretty piece of alabaster, well worth you giving it a try.  Might want to look here:

http://www.maxkrimmel.com/Alabaster/AlabasterMain.html
and:
http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_projects.php?catid=31


----------



## MartinPens (May 5, 2011)

Great links. Look forward to checking them out when time permits.

Thanks!

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Old Lar (May 5, 2011)

That is nice alabaster. I have done a few pens with alabaster and they take a little extra care, but the results are worth it. I taped the blank to drill it to keep it from shattering. Didn't help, but no one noticed the place that I glued it back together with ca. I turned it with a woodchuck using a older insert. The customer thought that it was great and will take any more fps that I turn from any other stone blanks I can find.  

I posted a raspberry alabaster pen that I turned.  

I also did a white alabaster but wasn't able to find a picture.  I know, no picture, didn't happen, but I already cashed the check.  If you would like to sell a few blanks, I would be interested.


----------



## Finatic (May 6, 2011)

I use a penn state blank drilling vise for getting a good center. I tried drilling 1/2 way through the blank, turned it around and drilled the other half. With this vice it works every time. No blow outs.


----------



## MartinPens (May 6, 2011)

Will likely post it for sale or trade tonight in the appropriate forum. I'm just not interested in messing with it. I have many other creative irons in the fire. Will have to see what this piece will go for.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

